# Flashy TSD?



## Knifehand (Feb 8, 2005)

Does Flashy movements really matter? How competitive should TSD really be?


----------



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont belive in all those real flashy high kicks why should you take your foot to there head when its easier to kick them in there stomach or there chest and bring there head to your foot...


----------

